# straw inside the bottle...!!!



## saikibryan (Jun 24, 2007)

hello guyz...
just check out what i've got while buying a bottle of mirinda 
these cola guyz sucks...

*www.prophotohost.com/out.php/i862_DSC00890Small.JPG
*www.prophotohost.com/out.php/i861_DSC00888Small.JPG
*www.prophotohost.com/out.php/i860_DSC00886Small.JPG
*www.prophotohost.com/out.php/i859_DSC00885Small.JPG

can anyone recommend or suggest what step should i take???
any contacts regarding that shall be appreciated...

regards
saiki


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2007)

be glad its just a straw. people have found other things too...


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 24, 2007)

I think some pissed off worker might have stuck it in while it was being bottled.(Or it might be a conspiracy ..)


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Jun 24, 2007)

Why dont u sue them and make some quick bucks and by the way when u do sue them put up mental agony as one of the reasons


----------



## cynosure (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah sue them, drag them to the consumer forum and tell the court that you only noticed the straw once it was halfway down your throat


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 24, 2007)

make it public using fourth estate, complain to cse.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2007)

sue them yaar.. n make sure u put up a huge claim as well... after all theres Vista ultimate to b bot... n thn Iphone bhi a raha hai market mein
not to forgt the dear old 80GB iPod video.... 

Edit: Lucky chap, wish i was u


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey .. Wait a second. Isn't this a cool idea? Open the bottle and a straw pops out. Re-defining 'ready-to-drink'.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2007)

..and that too possibly a straw somewhere lying in pepsi factory's rat messy areas


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hey .. Wait a second. Isn't this a cool idea? Open the bottle and a straw pops out. Re-defining 'ready-to-drink'.



LOL


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 24, 2007)

preparing for battle...through Cn Forums...lets c


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2007)

heyy maine advise kiya abt the claim thing


so kuch share mujhe bhi milna chahiye na


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 24, 2007)

If the bottle is still sealed, don't open it cos once you open it, there won't be any grounds for a complaint cos the company will say that u might have put the straw later in it.
And the court may/may not consider the audio/visual proofs given by a consumer unless given/taken by a court/govt. appointed photographer, etc..


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 24, 2007)

haven't opened the bottle yet...
kept inside fridge...

if the court asks i'd send it for tests and all


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hey .. Wait a second. Isn't this a cool idea? Open the bottle and a straw pops out. Re-defining 'ready-to-drink'.



KIK-AZZ idea maan!!!!!
had d days first real laugh


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hey .. Wait a second. Isn't this a cool idea? Open the bottle and a straw pops out. Re-defining 'ready-to-drink'.



hey nice 1


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey man , why don't you go and hand out this bottle to coca cola company, am sure they will take much better steps against the pepsi


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 24, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Hey man , why don't you go and hand out this bottle to coca cola company, am sure they will take much better steps against the pepsi


Nope, they won't be able to. Pepse will say they (Coca Cola or others) might have sabotaged/staged it.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hey .. Wait a second. Isn't this a cool idea? Open the bottle and a straw pops out. Re-defining 'ready-to-drink'.


Sure is a good idea. But what about the quality or taste of drink that might get affected by a plastic (or any other material) straw?


----------



## ilugd (Jun 24, 2007)

they saved you the hassle of asking for a straw didn't they? You drink with a straw dont you?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 25, 2007)

u can take them to court and stuff, but u'll end up wasting a lot of time and money without any outcome. i advise u to keep it in ur fridge and show it to visitors to amuse them 

also, u can shoot off a letter to the company threatening about taking them to court etc. they might apologise and make up by giving u lifetime supply of unlimited drinks. wow!


----------



## ilugd (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 25, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> u can take them to court and stuff, but u'll end up wasting a lot of time and money without any outcome. i advise u to keep it in ur fridge and show it to visitors to amuse them
> 
> also, u can shoot off a letter to the company threatening about taking them to court etc. they might apologise and make up by giving u lifetime supply of unlimited drinks. wow!


You could try that.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2007)

what if company sues u back  i am just showing the possibility-if u dont have bill  for pepsi bottle(no one does!!!)etc etc ?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 26, 2007)

oh, they won't do that. at max they can run down his claims, but suing him back... nah! that's not gonna happen


----------

